# spring camping has finally arrived!!



## Squeezle (Apr 6, 2015)

I am so happy spring is here and I can finally go camping again. It has been a long cold winter and I am ready to sit by the lake, do some fishing and enjoy a weekend away from home. This comming weekend will be my first campout of 2015. I will be attending a Coleman collectors Campout in my area. I am so excited to meet so many of the people I chat with online about Coleman lanterns and stoves. I will be bringing most of my collection as they put on a small show at the pavillion at the campground. Last year I heard there were over 100 lanterns lit up saturday nite. I will be sure to take my camera. Here is a picture of my 14ft KZ sportsmen travel trailer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice.  Do you camp in the Smokies much?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2015)

:welcome: Sqweezle.  Neat travel trailer.


----------



## Squeezle (Apr 6, 2015)

No I really haven't. I mostly camp near one of the local lakes here since I love to fish. I am partial to camping sites right on the banks of a lake or river. I would like to get reservations this year to camp at cades cove though. I have camped in North Carolina up at the blue ridge parkway in the mountains, that was really super nice, want to do that again this year if possible.


----------



## Squeezle (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you John


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Lots of great places to camp in East TN and NC!  I don't fish but did do a lot of lake kayaking and hiking when I lived there.  Even went kayak camping a couple of times, so in a tent on the shore.


----------



## Squeezle (Apr 6, 2015)

I had plenty of camping in a tent, then a vw camper bus, now my travel trailer. I sure do like the convienences now....tv, microwave, refridgerator, toilet , air conditioning...I am spoiled. I suppose to some thats not camping but rv'ing, which is ok with me


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 6, 2015)

My youngest daughter and son in law just bought a travel trailer from a friend yesterday. They are sooo excited-my daughter especially,as she`s had about enough of sleeping in a tent. Other daughter has had a trailer for years,30 ft. because they have 5 kids. Currently in the body shop where hubby works as a power pole fell on it in a storm last month-then went through her mother in laws garage roof. So now trailer and garage are getting new roofs courtesy of the power company-where son in law just happens to work lol. Grandson and his bride just bought a new trailer to live in-actually a 5th wheel. Will have to see if I can find pics of it-it`s a monster! But they will be living/traveling in it for at least the next three years and are having a baby so they wanted something big....this is the monster.......http://www.mantecatrailer.com/product/new-2015-heartland-road-warrior-425-277690-26


----------



## Squeezle (Apr 6, 2015)

I do wish I could get a larger travel trailer but I upgraded my small 4 cylinder nissan truck that was pulling this to a nissan titan 8 cylinder. Now  I can't afford a bigger trailer! I tell myself when I get my truck paid off I will start looking for at least a 24 footer. This is a tad small for two people and a doggie, but it works and its paid for


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 6, 2015)

Squeezle said:


> ...I am ready to sit by the lake, do some fishing ....



Nice trailer Squeezle 

 When you fish, do you clean and eat them, or are you one of those who just throws them back?


----------



## Squeezle (Apr 6, 2015)

I fish for Catfish and yes I clean/ keep and eat them if I get enough for a meal. I do not keep flathead cats or mudcats, just blue channel cats...beats paying 6.99lb at the store for them


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2015)

Cool camper Squeezle, we're getting the spring fever too and will head out and do some camping after the Memorial Day holiday, we have a slide in truck camper (pop-up), a lot of the dirt roads we go on are not trailer friendly.  We're in Colorado, so we catch a lot of trout Brookies and Rainbows, sometimes Browns, fry 'em up in butter in the pan. Our camper has a small gas (propane) stove, but when we did tent camping back in the day, we used a Coleman stove and lantern.

Here's our camper with the top popped up and the top of our furkid Hans in the foreground.


----------



## Squeezle (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow!!  now that's camping! breathtakingly beautiful. Simply stunning. Nice rig too .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks, we've been camping together for around 40 years now throughout the US, including Alaska (and Canada).  Leaving the tent behind these days though.   Looking forward to seeing more of your pictures!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Gorgeous scenery, SB!  

I haven't camped since the mid-90's.  That was a sleeping bag which you couldn't pay me to do now.  I would do a camper like you two have.


----------

